# [SOLVED] Help me get a great overclock



## luisfilipe89 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,

I would like you to help me overclock with safety my pc.
Caracteristics:

AMD A8-3870 APU with Radeon HD Graphics 2.70 GHz
AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
8,00 GB RAM
Windows 7 64bits
Waiting for reply

Complements


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Help me get a great overclock*

Is this an OEM (HP-Dell-etc,) PC?
Brand & Model Number of the Mobo and PSU?
What 68XX GPU and what brand?
Brand and specs of the 8GB of RAM?
What do you hope to achieve by OC'ing?
Have you read the "sticky" at the top of this thread?:http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html
Note: OC'ing voids warranties.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Help me get a great overclock*

we can't help until you supply the info asked for. You may have an overclockable cpu but if your psu is a crap make or if your system is OEM then you may not be able to. Read the guides at the top of the overclocking section.


----------

